# Foodie Beauty shows us how to eat on a KETO diet for WEIGHT LOSS



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

She should wait to do a video when she has some before and after pictures. Losing weight doesn't happen overnight or in a couple of days. I lost 70 pounds in a year. I've known others who've lost 100lbs in a year. However, most of the meals she's featuring seem pretty Keto-friendly but I would say that this woman isn't as strict as she should be. I would say that she's bordering on "dirty Keto" which is technically Keto but won't render the results of a more strict version of the diet. She should be eating more fresh, non-GMO greens and reduce the amount of meat she's consuming to get the best results.

Nevertheless, just avoiding all that sugar and processed junk that most Americans are addicted to is a good start. At least she's doing _something_ before dying of diabetes or some other food-related disease.


----------

